# Got this far



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like you're pretty early in. Can't wait to see how it turns out. I trust you'll post progress pics?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Your a machine 
:smilie_flagge17:

Lookin good,keep it going.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Now the necks. Gotta to learn how to fret etc etc...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice looking grains. Going to make someone very happy.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The look of that walnut sure makes me happy... 

The cocobolo is looking good Pat, can't wait to get a look at them...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

PaulS said:


> The look of that walnut sure makes me happy...
> 
> The cocobolo is looking good Pat, can't wait to get a look at them...


ha ha it should :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks real good shoretyus- have a beer:food-smiley-004:
keep the pics coming


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Come on,you must have some more pics :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind of at a standstill Marty. I be needing truss rods so I can build necks. I have been looking at BEZDEZ on Ebay but he is closed for a week. So... oh I have to buy radius sanding blocks? Na ....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus, i read your radius blocks thread on the other forum, i lost mine , can you make me a couple? ive got cash lol. need a 7.25 and 9.5


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sure pm sent


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Kind of at a standstill Marty. I be needing truss rods so I can build necks. I have been looking at BEZDEZ on Ebay but he is closed for a week. So... oh I have to buy radius sanding blocks? Na ....


I have bought a few things from them.Their binding is super cheap.Also been thinking on some of them fancy guitar tops.Pretty inexpensive and would make a lovely cap for a tele


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Back at it this weekend after the march break off. 

I cut the truss rod slots on the tablesaw first. Then I had go to a friends new bandsaw to rough out the necks. Of course that meant moving and wiring the thing up. 

The four necks with the Ipe fretboard in the middle. 











I am marking the fretboards straight off the Terry Down's full size cad drawing. A low tech solution but I think it will work.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Progress report. The fretboards are Ipe. Freaking hard.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lookin pretty good!!!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Gepetto carve me some necks 
ok


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey
Where's your CNC :wink:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Hey
> Where's your CNC :wink:


Gepetto has a vintage CnC machine 

Copy 










N' 



Carve


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

SLowly 


sorry for the out of focus but


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very impressive work so far.

Congratulations and of course I, like others, will be eager to see the finished instruments.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lookin good 
:bow:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work! Ipe is used for transport truck floors because it is very hard and durable... should last a while as a fretboard 

What wood are the necks themsleves made from?

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Nice work! Ipe is used for transport truck floors because it is very hard and durable... should last a while as a fretboard
> 
> What wood are the necks themsleves made from?
> 
> AJC


The necks themselves are 1/4 sawn walnut.... funny thing but can you have booked matched neck?:smile:.... of the four necks there are two with a red flame. One flames left one flames to the right.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Waiting for parts. 

polished one then built a case


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

a little off topic.....what did you use for the case.....I need 2, 1 for a PA lid, and another for a small keyboard and I can't decide on material. I have some 1/8th mahog. ply but can't visualize corners re: support.
thanks
Gerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm this is a slightly smaller version of this case. 








I used ash and just butt screwed the corners. 1/4" mahogany panels are dadod into the lid. Sm foam for shape. That's a housecoat from the thrift store for a liner. 

This case I 45'd , glued and pin nailed the corners of the pine frame. Glued the ply to the top and bottom. I can get a case for $70 locally but the necks are being a pain (or learning experience) and I have to refret _again_ so there goes the case budget. But I had or stole all the materials. The only thing I had to buy was the glue for sticking the material to the foam. I also had some down time in between jobs. But it is really more like a flightcase. So if I compare it to that, I guess it's cheaper. It's got MoJo !! Homemade case/guitar/pickups

I have built lots of stuff for the band. My rack case came out slick. 1/2" marine ply square box with wheels. Full front panel fit's in a dadoed slot and slides in from the top. The back has a 6" sliding panel at the top for speaker connections. All the mics/cords/crap fit inside. Front panel protects the top of the Leslie too :smile: The trick is planning it without spending $$ on hardware. Not easy to get in Bancroft. 



If i can just find the clasps that have been hanging around the van for 19 month's never there when you look.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Introducing Patty-O'- Caster #1*

This thing rocks, I am really happy. It's been a long road. Thanks to PaulS for help with the Frettin' and the electronics. 

Cocobolo and Walnut 

Jon Moore "Tone for days" and he means it. 

4 way mod.....lovin' it. 

The rest of the girls will be along shortly.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful Axe !!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Patty-O-Caster #2*

There coming. :smile: 
It has a mini humbucker from a Gibson Firebird. A Jon Moore bridge to match. 

Liking it. We have the pickups out of phase. I am going to try that. 

In the center position this guitar sounds like a Strat in the bridge position. 



















The neck was this on Friday
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300221251213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

And I recut it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Patty-O-Caster #3*

This is ready for electronics


----------

